# TS2 Server läuft nicht mehr



## nom (16. September 2007)

Hi
Ich habe meinen v-server mal neu installiert von linux 9.3 auf linux 10.1 und nun funktioniert der Teamspeak2 Server nicht mehr.
Es kommt immer der Fehler: Error starting daemon. Aborted

habe es mit anderen Rechten(777) versucht bringt auch nix.

mfg
nom


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. September 2007)

Die aktuelle Linux-Version ist 2.6.22.6.
Bis wir mal bei Linux 9 oder gar 10 angekommen sind dauert es wohl noch so einige Jahre; wenn man beruecksichtigt dass seit der ersten Release (welche nicht 1.0 war!) bereits 16 Jahre in's Land gezogen sind.

Entsprechend duerfte die von Dir erwaehnte Versionsnummer wohl zur Distribution gehoeren womit wir, lange Rede, wenig Sinn, bei der eigentlichen Frage waeren:
Welche Distribution setzt Du denn ein? Ich nehme mal an Suse, wobei aber wohl auch Slackware oder Mandriva moeglich waeren da auch diese bereits Versionsnummern im zweistelligen Bereich fuehren.


----------



## nom (17. September 2007)

ich benutze suse linux 10.1 mit plesk 8.1(jaja ich weis das es net das beste is)

sry hatte ich vergessen


----------

